# Myostatin Inhibitor



## demetreA (Jul 9, 2009)

Does anyone know of a legit myostatin inhibitor product? I have ran across the typical pseudo supps like Myostim, sorry, but sea algae doesn't seem too convincing.


----------



## nni (Jul 9, 2009)

demetreA said:


> Does anyone know of a legit myostatin inhibitor product? I have ran across the typical pseudo supps like Myostim, sorry, but sea algae doesn't seem too convincing.



nothing works.


----------



## demetreA (Jul 13, 2009)

nni said:


> nothing works.



Anyone hear about product called folstaxin?


----------



## nni (Jul 13, 2009)

demetreA said:


> Anyone hear about product called folstaxin?



nothing. works.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2009)

i heard cow jism works


----------

